# Dreidimensionales Rechteck



## AMiGA (5. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

gibt es in Swing eine Möglichkeit, ein dreidimensionales Rechteck zu zeichnen? Ich möchte gerne für eine Visualisierung einen Platz zeichnen, auf welchem dann verschiedene Rechtecke "gestapelt" werden können. Ich weiß, die Erklärung ist ziemlich panne, aber vielleicht weiß ja einer, was ich meine. Gibt es in Swing eine Möglichkeit, oder ist das nur über Java3D realisierbar?

Gruß,
AMiGA


----------



## Beni (5. Sep 2005)

Nur wenn Du dir die Mühe machst, alles in 2D umzurechnen...

Und nein, Java3D ist nicht die einzige Möglichkeit, da wäre sicher noch JOGL und LWJGL zu nennen (siehe google). Ich finde, OpenGL ist einfacher zu bedienen als Java3D, aber das ist vielleicht nur Geschmackssache.


----------



## AMiGA (5. Sep 2005)

> Nur wenn Du dir die Mühe machst, alles in 2D umzurechnen...



Also quasi ein 3D-Rechteck aus drei Polygonen zu zeichnen?



> da wäre sicher noch JOGL und LWJGL zu nennen



Schau ich mir mal an, danke!


----------



## Beni (6. Sep 2005)

AMiGA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Nur wenn Du dir die Mühe machst, alles in 2D umzurechnen...
> 
> 
> 
> Also quasi ein 3D-Rechteck aus drei Polygonen zu zeichnen?



Ja. Wenn Du dich ein bisschen mit Matrizen (um die Abbildung mit wenig Rechenaufwand hinzukriegen) und der Funktionsweise von OpenGL (jeder Bildpunkt hat eine Tiefe. Zeichnet man, muss man auch die Tiefe angeben, und falls es zu tief ist, geht es halt nicht) auseinandersetzt, könnte das funktionieren.
Naja, kommt halt draufan wie tief du in der Materie bist... ich könnte das auch nicht aus dem Ärmel schütteln.


----------

